# Captive Bred Brunei B.Macrostoma



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

this pair is a gift earlier this year from my Bruneian friend. Hold twice but not successfully. Here the male trying to woo the female again.. picture taken few days ago. 








will show a video later..once the loading is done


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

She looks like she's telling him he needs to try harder haha

I don't think I could handle breeding Betta macrostoma. All that anticipation and excitement only for them to swallow the whole mouthful of eggs.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

hahaha.. last last week, I have 3 males in the community tank at home brooding. Bravo ate the eggs followed by Charlie.. balance Alpha is holding.. this Tuesday, giant male is holding but he ate yesterday.. as of this morning, Alpha male is still holding and Charlie male holds as well.. lol.. but I forsee only Alpha male will be successfully which I hope so as the last batch he had have already grown to 1inch.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)




----------



## FishyBets (Jan 4, 2016)

Oh my gosh, what a gorgeous fish! I have never seen the like. If I wasn't content with my 2 Splendens, I'd want one of those. Of course, I have nowhere near the time to try and breed... But wow. Congrats!

Sent from my LG-VS450PP using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

XD One pair is close to $200 on Aquabid. Lucky you got them to breed! Hope they spawn!


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I love those - that big mouth is so cute to me. I can't afford it tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

FishyBets said:


> Oh my gosh, what a gorgeous fish! I have never seen the like. If I wasn't content with my 2 Splendens, I'd want one of those. Of course, I have nowhere near the time to try and breed... But wow. Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS450PP using Tapatalk


thanks.. you should try but they need cool water for long term.. 20-26degC. I am lucky to know a Brunei friend who is specialised in Macrostoma.. all my macrostomas are from him. 




ThatFishThough said:


> XD One pair is close to $200 on Aquabid. Lucky you got them to breed! Hope they spawn!


thanks.. yes. they are costing 200-250usd a pair.. given the right condition, they outlive the splenden and they can be housed together as well provided you have a bigger tank and some hiding spaces. 




fernielou said:


> I love those - that big mouth is so cute to me. I can't afford it tho
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well, I wasn't able to some 13years ago.. I am sure you will. its the equipment that is more expensive. chiller, tank canister etc. but once you get it.. you will realise your 200 dollars are well spent.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*5 days after stripping*

this batch of macrostoma fries belong to the above pair.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*7 September 2016*

their development on the 7th September 2016


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Little Orange Stomach*

9 September 2016


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Juv Mac Pair*

This pair was a gift in April/May period.. glad that they are gaining mass again after neglecting them..


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Looking good; thank you so much for again sharing!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Looking good; thank you so much for again sharing!




you're welcome.. just revamp some of the tanks.. hopefully I can take pictures of the pallafina soon.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Day 1 - 13/10/2016*


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Day 5 - 17/10/2016*


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

these are the 2nd batch, almost free swimming.. BBS tomorrow.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

today fed them with BBS in the morning.. see their little orange tummy.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

2nd batch in the bags as they are being moved from office to home...


----------

